# Solved: Folder Redirection



## plschley (Apr 11, 2007)

I set up folder redirection of My Documents to return to the users home directory on a Server 2003. For the most part, it works. However I assigned the redirection policy to only specific OUs such as Accounting, General Manager, Maintenance, etc. I have public computers that have no home directory assigned to these users because one log in works for several users and they are used only for point of sale. Users do not save any documents. 

For some reason, every OU is getting this policy, even tough I did not assign it to all of them. When I run gpresult on a client machine, the policy is not listed. When I log off the machine, you can see that redirection is trying to happen. 

Inheritance, no home directory for a few machines? I thought of adding a new Redirection OU, a Redirection Group, add the users to the group I want for redirection and apply the policy to that group only. Any ideas?


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

I work with a server 2003 environment myself and we had one user who would have to always wait to log off due to file synchronization.

Have you checked whether offline files are enabled on the machine? 

Just open My docs > Tools > Folder Options > Offline Files > Untick 'Enable Offline Files'

I believe this gets turned on by default when a machine is added to a Domain...


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

And allow me to add that if Offline Files is enabled - disable it. _Really_.


----------



## plschley (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello Friends. Thank you for your help. You were correct in that what I was seeing was really synchronization of files and not redirection. I couldn't figure that out at first because this started when I chose several computers for redirection. Suddenly they all looked like they were redirecting when in fact it was Synchronization. I can mark this solved.

I did disable synchronization using the following. I made an OU called Computers_OU (my naming convention). I put all computers that were affected in this OU. I didnt make any Group, just an OU. I made the OU, added the effected computers to it and applied the policy to the OU.

Next I made a Group Policy called _Computers/Disable Offline Files. _This is the policy I implemented under Editor:

*Computer Config\Admin Templates\Network\Offline Files*

Allow or Disallow use of Offline Files Feature: Disable

Prohibit user configuration: Enable

Sync all offline files when logging on: Disable

Sync all offline files before logging off: Disable

Sync offline files before suspended: Disable

Remove Make offline Enable

Prevent use of Offline Files Folder: Enable

Everything is working and I have not had any problems after I did this. Thank you again for giving me direction.


----------

